# My sisters new horse



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty & I'd sure hate to pay that feed bill! beautiful pictures, thanks!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just beautiful! I love horses! Congrats to your sister!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow!! My horse was 16.2 but really thin, only about 1100 lbs. but this mare looks like closer to a ton!!! Beautiful and beautiful scenery as well!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gorgeous. Does your sister do dressage? Friesan's have become very popular for dressage and eventing.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Wow!! My horse was 16.2 but really thin, only about 1100 lbs. but this mare looks like closer to a ton!!! Beautiful and beautiful scenery as well!!


I don't know how much she weighs, but a ton does it for me! LOL! She real sweet but scares the you know what outta me!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a BIG horse!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

wow..... very tall! and very pretty! the property is beautiful too! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Her horse is just stunning. I love the big horses. And that property looks like a great place for horses and dogs.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Her horse is just stunning. I love the big horses. And that property looks like a great place for horses and dogs.


I'd love to take Merlin out there sometime but one of her dogs isn't very dog friendly and I'm afraid he'll get stomped on by the horses! :uhoh:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I don't know how much she weighs, but a ton does it for me! LOL! She real sweet but scares the you know what outta me!


I'm wondering, why does she scare you? Are you afraid of horses in general?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

How beautiful Horse and property!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What an incredible looking horse. I love the big ones. My favorites are Clydesdales although I was into jumping in my younger years.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow is she gorgeous!!!! and huge!!!! absolutely beautiful


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is a horse!!!!!


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

What a lovely horse! Friesans are gaining hugely in popularity. We bred quarter horses in my younger days and at that time, friesans were not well known at all. Clydes were being used as a cross with a tb for jumping then. Your sister is a very wise lady!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

gorgeous horse, have to admit i am scared of them, however admire their beauty


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Friesians are gorgeous, and your sister's mare is a stunning example! Do you know that Martha Stewart has six Friesians that she only allows out in her pasture AT NIGHT so the sun won't bleach their black coats? Shouldn't that be labeled abuse? I hope your sister's mare produces a beautiful, healthy foal.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm wondering, why does she scare you? Are you afraid of horses in general?


Scared might be the wrong word....maybe uncomfortable works better. She's just way to huge!  I have ridden and really like horses, I just am very wary of them. Maybe a little more than I used to be. Long story short, about a year and a 1/2 ago, I was helping my sis load her male friesian in the trailer and for some reason he freaked (normally a calm boy), and in the process the lead rope caught on her hand and she lost her thumb. She's fine and obviously it doesn't bother her....but it's stayed with me.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Nan said:


> What a lovely horse! Friesans are gaining hugely in popularity. We bred quarter horses in my younger days and at that time, friesans were not well known at all. Clydes were being used as a cross with a tb for jumping then. Your sister is a very wise lady!


She really does love the breed. I think in part because we are of dutch descent. Both sets of grandparents are from the Netherlands.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I love Fresians. We have a couple at the barn where we board our saddlebred horses. At some of the shows we attend, there are classes for Fresians, typically only two or three in the class, but it is always fun to watch them.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

oh WOW. Absolutely stunning! I love love horses....I love to go riding, although i haven't in a long time...but they scare me also. They're so big and can stomp on me in a heart beat!

My 5 year old brother got bucked off a horse once. The same one bit my sister in the boob.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> Scared might be the wrong word....maybe uncomfortable works better. She's just way to huge!  I have ridden and really like horses, I just am very wary of them. Maybe a little more than I used to be. Long story short, about a year and a 1/2 ago, I was helping my sis load her male friesian in the trailer and for some reason he freaked (normally a calm boy), and in the process the lead rope caught on her hand and she lost her thumb. She's fine and obviously it doesn't bother her....but it's stayed with me.


Gorgeous horse! First of all!
I am sorry to hear about your sisters thumb! We have horses and nomatter the breed or size - horses are big animals and lead rope "Accidents" are always on my mind. I know a lady locally that worked with them for YEARS, much more of a "horse" person that I and she lost part of her hand to a freak spook of her stud while she was holding the lead rope. My Dh doesn't care for horses, actually, my FIL and I are the ones who love them and work with them. My inlaws have a 50 acre farm a mile up the road from us. My DH knows our house policy on wearing gloves always when holding a lead rope, but had a minor accident once also when ignoring the rule. My DH also contributed to my sons nickname, Buckaroo since he ignored another house rule with a green broke horse and our boys several years back. It's actually amazing how dangerous a rope can be.

We have a gorgeous belgium work horse, Venus, (I named her) and the rest are quater horses. My passion is palominos - but my FIL is a lover of the red horse. I tease him about getting so excited over a new "red' horse. His prize was Sarah, who he got my daughter into her as her barrel horse. She was outstanding in some respects but had serious issues too. Bummer for us since she was the first of several horses that we imprint trained. That is tough when you are dealing with such a large animal! We traded her to a neighbor who are seriously horse whisperers - good old fashioned cowboys - they broke a couple of our horses for Sarah. They were the only people we knew that could properly handle her and bring out the best of her safely. Reminds me of why I love living here.... so sorry if I am hijacking this thread with my ramblings. 

Tiffany


----------

